# brand new member ;)



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Im Dan, A begginer haunter from Montreal.

I took a few moments to look around the Forum and 
i'm really happy to see that i'm not the only one with that 
not so usual passion.

I'm looking forward to learn and share with you, It's already look
really promissing.

I'm just starting to put my stuff online, but here a picture of a skull fountain i 
last year, please feel free to let me know what you think of it...

Thanks and talk to you soon ...

Skull Fountain 2006 picture by samhayne1975 - Photobucket


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome !! Cool fountain. You've come to the right place for learning and sharing.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi again Dan! Great to meet you in chat, you're going to fit right in. And that fountain is awesome.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome samhayne! 

I was in your fine city this morning, got rained on but still had a great time. Welcome to the best haunters site on the web! 

df


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome Dan, I'm a newbie as well. You're gonna love it here, lots of talent here. Whoa!  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome, love the fountain.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome, welcome.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to this great place. The fountain looks good btw.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Dan*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You're fountain looks great. You started out the right way, with pictures.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome 
nice fountain , looks good


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

The fountain is awesome! Great job, and welcome!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot every one for your nice comments, it's really encouraging.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yet another victim...I mean haunter from north of the border. Welcome to our family.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome Dig in


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Dan! Dive right in...lots to see and learn...lots of friendly people in the same wing of the mental hospital here at HauntForum.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome!!!! Glad to have ya!
Denise


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome Dan, the foutain looks really cool!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard. You will find this to be a great forum with friendly people.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello, and welcome


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Dan, Welcome to the HauntForum! I don't think you can find a better place to share your addiction than right here. That's a great looking skull fountain!


----------

